# Opening and closing beak



## Kyrion (Mar 26, 2017)

Mal has started opening and closing his beak like this a lot. There is a clicking sound, but I can't tell if it's his beak or throat. The avian vet isn't open until Monday, so I thought I would check here for any advice.

No tail bobbing
Not fluffed up
Not too hot
Eating well
Poops seem healthy

Thanks everyone


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Beak grinding? It's hard to tell if he's making any little noises associated with grinding due to the background noise.


----------



## Kyrion (Mar 26, 2017)

Sorry Therm, but it's so quiet I can't pick up the noise on my phone, even with an external Mic. It's a regular click click click sound as opposed to the scrapiness of beak grinding.

Edit to say: It's not constant. Just frequent. E.g. he is asleep now am and not making the noise at all


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My Scooter does it all the time.
I call it his "chewing gum" action.

He's been to the Avian Vet about the behavior and the vet has pronounced him perfectly healthy. 
He just likes to make the chewing motion with his beak.

ReneBC's budgie, Fido, does the same thing.

I'll be interested in what your vet has to say about it -- I think it is simply something the budgies have decided is fun to do and its become a habit for them.*


----------



## Kyrion (Mar 26, 2017)

That takes a load off my mind, FaeryBee. I was going to do a preliminary check up on the boys anyway (I wanted to let them settle in first) so I will make an appointment when the vet opens on Monday. I will let you know what they say!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent! :thumbsup:

By the way, sometimes I believe Scooter has one little seed in his mouth when he does the motion and instead of eating it, he just rolls it around on his tongue making the little click noise with his beak. 
(Hence my dubbing the action his "chewing gum" behavior).*


----------



## Kyrion (Mar 26, 2017)

My husband has just reminded me that Monday is a bank holiday here, so the vet will be shut. Typical! I will make it a priority in the early week.

That's so funny about scooter. It could be what Mal is doing too. They do so love to keep us on our toes!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ah yes -- Monday is a holiday here in the US as well.

It is our "Memorial Day" for remembering the people who died while serving in the country's armed forces

Have a good weekend. :hug:*


----------



## Kyrion (Mar 26, 2017)

Turned out Mal has a respiratory infection. We caught it early, and have antibiotics for him and Merc as well, who was sneezing a lot. The beak moving has reduced since treatment began which is good!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad you took Mal to the Avian Vet and found the respiratory infection promptly!

Best wishes to little Mal for a full and speedy recovery. :hug:*


----------

